# Ferry to France



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello all could anybody recommend a ferry company to France.I am looking to go to the Caen/Bayeux area i have been told by a friend there is a ferry from Portsmouth to Caen . Will it be too late to book for late August. Many thanks.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

yes - Britanny ferries

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/routes/portsmouth-caen

and you could probably get on ok, but it'll cost a fortune :roll: 
I have given up trying to get a decent price from Pompey to France, we go via the tunnel or dover / calais, even though Pompey is only 45 minutes away


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

This site

http://www.aferry.co.uk/

Lets you compare the prices for Dover and non-Dover routes if you select the "Compare Prices" tab instead of the "Book by Route" one.

It's then worth trying the ferry company's own site to see if the price is any better or booking through one of the clubs for a discount.


----------



## wiggyboo (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey there,

I was going to suggest Brittany Ferries too ... it is expensive though ... I would think you should book soon if you want to leave on a weekend but if you can go midweek it's not so busy ... 

Cheapest Dover-Calais and it's about a 3 hour drive from Calais to Caen ... so depends on whether £400 on the ferry is better than a 6 hour return drive to Calais and a cheaper ferry ...


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

If the trip is 3 hours approximately from Calais, you might consider Norfolk Line:-

Dover/Calais 8m motorhome, 2 adults = £29 each way.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Booked*



Westkirby01 said:


> If the trip is 3 hours approximately from Calais, you might consider Norfolk Line:-
> 
> Dover/Calais 8m motorhome, 2 adults = £29 each way.


A pal of mine just booked £24 + £12 Fuel Surcharge and that was for a 6m Motorhome. SO £36 Return.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

Try LD lines - Portsmouth - Le Havre overnight. We always use them and they are usually very reasonable.


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

Westkirby01 said:


> If the trip is 3 hours approximately from Calais, you might consider Norfolk Line:-
> 
> Dover/Calais 8m motorhome, 2 adults = £29 each way.


Are you sure thats Norfolk Line? Can only see Dover/Dunkirk and an 8m Motorhome is £90 before you pay for the Crossing/Fuel Charge.

We have 6m Motorhome and usually pay £80ish return on P&O Dover/Calais. Similar price on Norfolk Line for us.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Ooops, Sorry.

Dover Dunkirk.


----------



## H12GCP (Dec 22, 2008)

May I suggest you call camping & Caravan Club for a quote. I paid just £7 each way for 7.5m MH. Admitted, I booked well in advance on Sea France Dover Calais.


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

I like the flexibility of SeaFrances Carnet

seafrance carnet

I'm not very good at planning ahead & committing myself early to a crossing, & when I have booked I've never returned on the ferry I actually booked & many cheaper tickets charge for this change

eg 6 crossings at £34.50 each way for motorhomes under 8 metres

no booking just turn up! (there are some supplements on peak periods)

you have to telephone Seafrance on an expensive 0871 nos & the call can take quite a few minites to complete your booking

but if you email them on :- [email protected] with your telephone number they will call you back


----------



## mjpksp (May 8, 2010)

Stanner said:


> This site
> 
> http://www.aferry.co.uk/
> 
> ...


I've looked at this site. I tried to use the 'compare prices' function but it won't give an option for a >3.0 m high, 7.18m long motorhome. Any ideas where I'm going wrong?


----------



## chubs (Jun 5, 2010)

We are using LD Lines Newhaven-Dieppe on Thursday it is around £140.00 vheaper than Portsmouth-Le Havre 6.3 mtre motorhome


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

mjpksp said:


> Stanner said:
> 
> 
> > This site
> ...


Ahh so you've found the problem then!

I can't either, all I do is put in the biggest it will take and see who quotes best and then go to that company's website to see what they offer. Even some company websites don't offer larger dimensions.


----------



## mjpksp (May 8, 2010)

Stanner said:


> mjpksp said:
> 
> 
> > Stanner said:
> ...


I though it was me being a bit dim! Good suggestion to use it as a benchmark.


----------

